# MARRIOTT HARBOUR LAKE 2BDRM DEC 14-21 $700 near Disney



## forestgump14 (Nov 8, 2017)

2 Bedroom, 2 Bath unit available December 14-21st, 2017.  Please PM me if interested, dates firm.


----------



## forestgump14 (Nov 15, 2017)

travelover said:


> 2 Bedroom, 2 Bath unit available December 14-21st, 2017.  Please PM me if interested, dates firm.


$675 for the week, enjoy during Christmas break


----------



## forestgump14 (Nov 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## forestgump14 (Nov 28, 2017)

Approximately 1074 sq. ft. sleeps 8 King in master and 2 Queens in second bedroom, sofa bed, full kitchen and screened balcony.


----------



## forestgump14 (Dec 4, 2017)

$650 for the week


----------



## forestgump14 (Dec 7, 2017)

Reduced to $600 for the week


----------



## forestgump14 (Dec 11, 2017)

I can split the week $75 per night or $500 for the week.


----------



## forestgump14 (Dec 12, 2017)

Fire sale LOL $450


----------



## forestgump14 (Dec 13, 2017)

ttt


----------

